# Top 10 favorite NON-Italian operas



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Dialogues des Carmelites (Poulenc)
Eugene Onegin (Tchaikovsky)
Romeo et Juliette (Gounod)
Parsifal (Wagner)
Faust (Gounod)
Jenufa (Janacek)
Salome (R. Strauss)
Manon (Massenet)
Carmen (Bizet)
Wozzeck (Berg)


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

nina foresti said:


> Dialogues des Carmelites (Poulenc)
> Eugene Onegin (Tchaikovsky)
> Romeo et Juliette (Gounod)
> Parsifal (Wagner)
> ...


No Mozart?


----------



## Bardamu (Dec 12, 2011)

With no particular order:

Boris Godunov (Musorgskij but also I really love the Rimsky-Korsakov version).
The legend of the invisible city of Kitezh and the maiden Fevronia (Rimsky-Korsakov)
Eugene Onegin (Tchaikovsky)
Dido and Aeneas (Purcell)
The magic flute (Mozart)
Fosca (Gomes)
Aurora (Panizza)
The black spider (Sutermeister)
Duke Bluebeard's castle (Bartok)
Penelope (Faurè)

I'm not very knowledgeable about non-italian opera.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Itullian said:


> No Mozart?


I like Mozart's (a genius) symphonies but his operas do not particularly excite me enough to make my top 10.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

nina foresti said:


> I like Mozart's (a genius) symphonies but his operas do not particularly excite me enough to make my top 10.


Interesting. I always felt Mozart's genius as an opera composer was reflected in his symphonies


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2014)

1. The Magic Flute - Mozart
2. Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg - Wagner
3. Tannhauser - Wagner
4. Eugen Onegin - Tchaikovsky
5. Dido and Aeneas - Purcell
6. Die Entfuhrung aus dem Serail - Mozart
7. Die Walkure - Wagner
8. Das Rheingold - Wagner
9. Gotterdammerung - Wagner
10. Fidelio - Beethoven


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Hmmmm, this wont be hard 

Dutchman
Tannhauser
Lohengrin
The Ring 
Meistersinger
Tristan
Parsifal
Magic Flute
Tales of Hoffman
Faust


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Not including Mozart's operas in Italian

Carmen
Zauberflote
Fidelio
Seraglio
Salome
Walkure
Mastersingers (if you lop an hour off - it gets tedious)
Gotterdamerung for thrills and spills
Boris G
Tristan Karajan 52


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

10) Les Troyens/Salome (tight)
9) Der Rosenkavalier
8) Die Meistersinger
7) Tristan und Isolde 
6) Boris Godunov
5) Parsifal 
4) Dialogues des Carmelites
3) Jenufa/ Katya Kabanova (tight)
2) Pelleas et Melisande
1) The Magic Flute


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2014)

DavidA said:


> Not including Mozart's operas in Italian
> 
> Carmen
> Zauberflote
> ...


I'd rather lop an hour off of Tristan - it starts tedious and never seems to improve. From start to finish (minus the brief period in the very beginning where Isolde would rather Tristan die than that they both die together - no, wait, I think even then she still doesn't mind if they both die together, so long as he is dead!).


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

DrMike said:


> I'd rather lop an hour off of Tristan - it starts tedious and never seems to improve. From start to finish (minus the brief period in the very beginning where Isolde would rather Tristan die than that they both die together - no, wait, I think even then she still doesn't mind if they both die together, so long as he is dead!).


Actually most of RW's librettos could have done with a bit of editing!


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

A bit difficult to limit myself.
Here is my try without any order:

Duke Bluebeards Castle - Bartok
Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - Wagner
Der Fliegende Holländer - Wagner
Das Rheingold - Wagner
Die Walküre - Wagner
Siegfried - Wagner
Götterdämmerung - Wagner
Lohengrin - Wagner
Der Freischütz - von Weber
Daphne - Strauss


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2014)

*my first 5*


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2014)

*this makes 10*


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

DavidA said:


> Not including Mozart's operas in Italian
> 
> Carmen
> Zauberflote
> ...


Actually I'll add Pelleas somewhere on that list!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't have enough operas watched to list 10 non-Italian operas, but my favorite non-Italian operas are:

Fidelio (Beethoven)
Martha (Flotow)
Meistersinger (Wagner)

Now if it can be an Italian composer's opera that is sung in French, then I'll add La Fille Du Regiment.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Parsifal
Tristan und Isolde
Die Walkure
Gotterdammerung
Die Meistersinger
Lohengrin
Bluebeard's Castle
Les Troyens
Fidelio
Der Freischutz


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

DavidA said:


> Actually I'll add Pelleas somewhere on that list!


nah, that's just talking.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Carmen
I dialoghi delle Carmelitane
La città morta
Lulu
San Francesco d'Assisi 
Il giro di vite
Don Giovanni
Giulio Cesare in Egitto
Tristano e Isotta
Pelleas e Melisanda


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

01. Boris Godunov (Mussorgsky)
02. Les Troyens (Berlioz)
03. Eugene Onegin (Tchaikovsky)
04. Don Giovanni (Mozart)
05. Peter Grimes (Britten)
06. Les contes d'Hoffmann (Offenbach)
07. Ariadne auf Naxos (Strauss) 
08. L'amour des trois oranges (Prokofiev)
09. Jenůfa (Janáček)
10. Faust (Gounod)


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I knew Wagner was a guy thing


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

My top 10, including Mozart's Italian-language operas, in no particular order:
- Fidelio (Beethoven)
- Die Zauberflöte (Mozart)
- La Clemenza di Tito (Mozart)
- Faust (Gounod)
- Don Giovanni (Mozart)
- Carmen (Bizet)
- Lohengrin (Wagner)
- Eugene Onegin (Tchaikovsky)
- Serse -- with a tenor singing the title role (Handel)
- Die Entführung aus dem Serail (Mozart)


----------



## BaronScarpia (Apr 2, 2014)

Wait, is this operas not written in Italian or not written by Italian composers?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

BaronScarpia said:


> Wait, is this operas not written in Italian or not written by Italian composers?


I took it to be non-Italian composers. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2014)

I read it as operas in any language other than Italian - that seems the more logical assumption to me.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

by composers that are not Italian.


----------



## BaronScarpia (Apr 2, 2014)

DrMike said:


> I read it as operas in any language other than Italian - that seems the more logical assumption to me.


That's what I thought... I'll go with that.

In no particular order:

Strauss - Arabella
Strauss - Capriccio
Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier
Mozart - Die Zauberflöte
Mozart - Die Entführung aus dem Serail
Britten - Peter Grimes
Gounod - Faust
Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin
Rameau - Platée
Poulenc - Dialogues des carmélites


----------



## LancsMan (Oct 28, 2013)

My first stab at a top ten: -
Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
Berg: Lulu
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Britten: The Turn of the Screw
Charpentier: Medee
Janacek: From the House of the Dead
Mozart: The Marriage of Figaro
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
Richard Strauss: Elektra
Wagner: Gotterdammerung


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

Die Entführung aus dem Serail 
Les contes d'Hoffmann 
Siegfried
Götterdämmerung
Walkure
Boris Godunov
Khovanshchina
Eugene Onegin
Der Vampyr by Heinrich Marschner
The Cunning Little Vixen by Leoš Janáček


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2014)

Itullian said:


> by composers that are not Italian.


Yes, but it says NON-Italian OPERAS, not opera composers, or operas by non-Italian composers.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

1. Mozart- Die Zauberflöte
2. Mozart- Don Giovanni
3. Mozart- Le Nozze di Figaro
4. Wagner- Tristan und Isolde
5. Wagner- Parsifal
6. Richard Strauss- Salome
7. Richard Strauss- Der Rosenkavalier
8. Gounod- Faust
9. Humperdinck- Hänsel und Gretel
10. Wagner- Gotterdammerung


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have not watched enough operas but I love Rossini's Cenerentola and Bellini's Sonnambula.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

In no order, I'll go with the following at present:

Richard Strauss
Elektra
Salome
Der Rosenkavalier

Berg: Lulu
Beethoven: Fidelio
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
Gounod: Faust
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Humperdinck: Hansel & Gretel
Saint-Säens: Samson et Dalila

There are a number of operas I am exploring in the near future so this list could change but for now, this will have to suffice.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

1. Berlioz - Les Troyens

The rest, in no particular order

Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
Tchaikovsky - Queen of Spades
Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin
Beethoven - Fidelio
Mozart - Don Giovanni
Mozart - Cosi fan Tutte
Mozart - Le Nozze di Figaro
Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier
Massenet - Werther

Apologies to the Wagner lovers. I have great respect for them and for Wagner's operas, but I don't _love_ them as I do the above.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

GregMitchell said:


> 1. Berlioz - Les Troyens
> 
> The rest, in no particular order
> 
> ...


:scold:..................................


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I have not watched enough operas but I love Rossini's Cenerentola and Bellini's Sonnambula.

Ummm... they would both be Italian.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

GregMitchell said:


> 1. Berlioz - Les Troyens
> 
> The rest, in no particular order
> 
> ...


Well, all right, Greg... I "like" you anyway.

I mean, there's always hope.


----------



## Danforth (May 12, 2013)

1. Tristan und Isolde by Richard Wagner
2. Parsifal by Richard Wagner
3. Der Ring des Nibelungen by Richard Wagner (I'll count it as one)
4. Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg by Richard Wagner
5. Tannhäuser by Richard Wagner
6. Der Fliegende Holländer by Richard Wagner
7. Lohengrin by Richard Wagner 
8. Die Frau ohne Schatten by Richard Strauss 
9. Die ägyptische Helena by Richard Strauss 
10. Daphne by Richard Strauss

However, just to get some more variety, here are my top ten non-Italian operas, each by a different composer.

1. Tristan und Isolde by Richard Wagner
2. Die Frau ohne Schatten by Richard Strauss
3. Die tote Stadt by Erich Wolfgang Korngold
4. The Rake's Progress by Igor Stravinsky
5. Peter Grimes by Benjamin Britten
6. Eugene Onegin by Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky 
7. Pelléas et Mélisande by Claude Debussy 
8. Iphigénie en Tauride by Christoph Willibald Gluck 
9. Penthesilea by Othmar Schoeck
10. Akhnaten by Philip Glass


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> I like Mozart's (a genius) symphonies but his operas do not particularly excite me enough to make my top 10.


Mmm... Listen again. And again. And again...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I have not watched enough operas but I love Rossini's Cenerentola and Bellini's Sonnambula.
> 
> Ummm... they would both be Italian.


Oops. Got my threads mixed up. There was a favorite Italian opera thread and this one. My earlier thread in this post is the correct one:



> I don't have enough operas watched to list 10 non-Italian operas, but my favorite non-Italian operas are:
> 
> Fidelio (Beethoven)
> Martha (Flotow)
> ...


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

DoReFaMi said:


> Mmm... Listen again. And again. And again...


I always listen. I never said I don't like Mozart opera at all it's just that I prefer to beat my chest in agony and pain rather than laugh at buffo. Mozart is a genius and anything he put to paper was art.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

If we are including operas in Italian written by a non-Italian then add:

Figaro
Cosi
Don G
As the above are the three greatest operas ever written they belong on anyone's list!
Idomeneo


----------



## Blue Miasma (Oct 17, 2014)

In order of composer : 

Mozart - 
Die Entführung aus dem Serail 
Le Nozze di Figaro 
Die Zauberflöte 

Rimsky-Korsakov - 
Sadko 

Shostakovich - 
Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District 

Strauss, R - 
Salome 
Elektra 

Wagner - 
Tannhäuser 
Tristan und Isolde 
Götterdämmerung


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Ok, another vote for an undisputed (by me, anyway) Nombre Un









After that, I'll happily listen to about 95% of what others have posted already


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Ok, another vote for an undisputed (by me, anyway) Nombre Un
> 
> View attachment 55898
> 
> ...


What opera is that?


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

^^^ apologies - Berlioz - _Les Troyens_ :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Well, all right, Greg... I "like" you anyway.
> 
> I mean, there's always hope.


In the Land of Verdi-loz, abandon hope all ye who enter here.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

GregMitchell said:


> 1. Berlioz - Les Troyens
> 
> The rest, in no particular order
> 
> ...


I _NEVER_ thought I'd see those_ two _in_ anyone's _top _ten_!

They very possibly are, all things considered, in my top _TWO_!
_
Ja. Ja. Oui. Oui. Si Si._

_Awesome. _

_;D ;D_


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> In the Land of Verdi-loz, abandon hope all ye who enter here.


OK, so there isn't hope. I still like Greg. At least for now.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

1.The Ring 
2.Die Meistersinger 
3. Parsifal 
4. Elektra 
5. Tristan und Isolde 
6. Der Rosenkavalier 
7. Rusalka (I adore this opera and wish it was performed in the UK more often)
8. Les Contes d'Hoffman 
9. Les Troyens 
10. Wozzeck 

I deliberately steered clear of Mozart as he is a composer that belongs to the world (ok, I am a bad cheat).


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Vaguely in order?

Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen
Bartók - A kékszakállú herceg vára
Adams - Nixon in China
Wagner - Parsifal
Mussorgsky - Khovanschina
Offenbach - Orphée aux enfers
Janáček - Jenůfa
Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
Glass - Satyagraha
Handel - Giulio Cesare

Part of me things some Strauss should be on there but I'm not there yet.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Wagner would take most of my list... I'll limit myself to 3 operas only. First and second are my favorite indeed, the third was my favorite when I was a boy. 

Wagner Der Ring des Nibelungen
Wagner Tristan und Isolde
Wagner Lohengrin

Mozart Die Zauberflote
Berg Wozzeck
Strauss Salome
Strauss Die Frau ohne Schatten
Mussorgsky Boris Godunov
Debussy Pelleas et Melisande
Shoenberg Moses und Aron


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

GregMitchell said:


> 1. Berlioz - Les Troyens
> 
> The rest, in no particular order
> 
> ...


I need to amend my list to include (no, still not Wagner) Britten's *Billy Budd* and Debussy's *Pelleas et Melisande*. I just can't decide which two to drop, so I'll just secrete them somewhere about my person and hope the adjudicator can't count.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

GregMitchell said:


> I need to amend my list to include (no, still not Wagner) Britten's *Billy Budd* and Debussy's *Pelleas et Melisande*. I just can't decide which two to drop, so I'll just secrete them somewhere about my person and hope the adjudicator can't count.


I happen to be listening to P&M right now (Abbado/Vienna). And although Starry Vere's crew "Don't like the French" and I do, I remain very, very fond of Billy Budd. An Italian opera top ten was hard for me to assemble but a non-Italian top ten becomes paralysis by choice. Place-getters could include, o any given day, the afore-mentioned, Lulu, Die Gezeichneten, Tote Stadt, Elektra, L'enfant et les Sortileges, Three Sisters (Eotvos), Seraglio, Tristan, Seigfried (I know it's dramatically frowned upon, but that MUSIC!!!), Samson et Delilah (one of the few C19 non Wagner operas I've really "got"), Vixen and Katya Kabanova, Magic Flute, Moses und Aron, St Francis of Assissi, Carmelites, Dardanus or Hippolite et Arice (Ramaeu), Bluebeard's Castle, Fama (Furrer - for the shouty German woman!!!), Interzone (Poppe - for the freakiness) and probably a bunch of others I've missed. Chances are Wozzeck tops the table

Btw if you enjoy Debussy's P&M give the Faure P&M incidental music a go - some of the finest of French romanticism!


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

dgee said:


> Btw if you enjoy Debussy's P&M give the Faure P&M incidental music a go - some of the finest of French romanticism!


I know the suite from Ansermet's recording, and like it very much. Do you know his opera *Penelope*? I used to have a recording of it on LP (with Jessye Norman) and had actually forgotten all about it till now. I'm sure it must have been reissued on CD.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

GregMitchell said:


> I need to amend my list to include (no, still not Wagner) Britten's *Billy Budd* and Debussy's *Pelleas et Melisande*. I just can't decide which two to drop, so I'll just secrete them somewhere about my person and hope the adjudicator can't count.


Less than all cannot satisfy man.

"Shopoholic takes Manhattan?" How about, "Opera-o-holic takes the Penguin Guide?"

_;D_


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Die Tote Stadt
Eugene Onegin
Billy Budd
Peter Grimes
The Turn of the Screw
Lohengrin
Tristan 
Die Walkure
Manon
Jenůfa 

But then I had to leave out Pelleas and Werther and the rest of the Ring and Seraglio and Hercules and Carmen and Salome and Dialogues des Carmélites and Prince Igor and The invisible City and Pique Dame and the Fairy Queen and Contes D'Hoffmann and loads more.


----------



## MimiPinson (Jan 2, 2015)

Lohengrin
Faust 
Halka (composer: Moniuszko)
Eugene O.
Louise
Die Zauberflote
Rusalka
Romeo et Juliette
Tannhauser
Martha


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

All 20th century:

Porgy and Bess [English] Gershwin
Vanessa [English] Barber
A Streetcar Named Desire [English] Previn
Trouble in Tahiti [English] Bernstein
Brief Encounter [English] Previn
King Roger [Polish] Szymanowski
Le Rossignol [Russian] Stravinsky
Pelleas et Melisande [French] Debussy
L'Heure Espagnole [French] Ravel
L'Enfant et les Sortileges [French] Ravel


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I haven't actually heard 10 non-Italian operas, so 5 will have to do.

Peter Grimes
Lakmé
Die Zauberflote
Billy Budd
The Turn of the Screw


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

GregMitchell said:


> 1. *Berlioz - Les Troyens*
> 
> The rest, in no particular order
> 
> ...


Very interesting! May I know what keep Béatrice et Bénédict and The Flute out of your list? Just curious.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

I'll play this top10, now that I've had developed some taste in opera.

--In no particular order

Beethoven - Fidelio
Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier
Mozart - Die Zauberflote
Weber - Der Freischutz
Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
Humperdinck - Hansel und Gretel
J.Strauss - Die Fledermaus
Wagner - Die Walkure
Massenet - Thais
Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

silentio said:


> Very interesting! May I know what keep Béatrice et Bénédict and The Flute out of your list? Just curious.


There is some lovely music in *Beatrice et Benedict*, but I don't think it works as well _in toto_ as his other two operas. *Les Troyens* is a masterpiece, a work of pure genius, and *Benvenuto Cellini* just bursts with energy and high spirits. *Die Zauberflote* is of course a masterpiece too, but I don't respond to its story, with all that Masonic symbolism as well as to his earlier operas.

In a later post, I said I regretted the omission of any Britten, and I'd find it hard to decide between *Peter Grimes*, *Billy Budd* and *The Turn of the Screw*. All are amongst my favourite operas, and I'd also find it hard to live without Debussy's *Pelleas et Melisande*. Restricting my choices to 10 was impossible really.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

GregMitchell said:


> There is some lovely music in *Beatrice et Benedict*, but I don't think it works as well _in toto_ as his other two operas. *Les Troyens* is a masterpiece, a work of pure genius, and *Benvenuto Cellini* just bursts with energy and high spirits. *Die Zauberflote* is of course a masterpiece too, but I don't respond to its story, with all that Masonic symbolism as well as to his earlier operas.
> 
> In a later post, I said I regretted the omission of any Britten, and I'd find it hard to decide between *Peter Grimes*, *Billy Budd* and *The Turn of the Screw*. All are amongst my favourite operas, and I'd also find it hard to live without Debussy's *Pelleas et Melisande*. Restricting my choices to 10 was impossible really.




















If ever there were operas that instantiated the 'Marschallin Blair' sense of life, they definitely without cavil or qualification would be the Trojan horse choruses from _Troyens_ and the carnival festival celebrations from _Benvenutto Cellini_: ebullient, joyous, heroic, and fierce.

Berlioz_ FOR-EV-A_.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

In order:

1) Wagner's Parsifal (best opera ever in my opinion)
2) Mozart's The Magic Flute
3) Wagner's Ring of course
4) Wagner's Meistersinger von Nurnberg
5) Schoenberg's Moses un Aron
6) Adams' The Death of Klinghoffer or Doctor Atomic
7) Strauss' Arabella
8) Bizet's Carmen
9) Wagner's Lohengrin
10) Wagner's Tristan un Isolde

there you go folks


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2015)

I don't know, but throw these in a hat and pick 10 and I probably won't complain too much.

Rameau - Indes Galantes
Mozart - Zauberflote
Weber - Freischutz
Berlioz - Troyens
Wagner - Ring
Debussy - Pelleas
Bartok - Bluebeard
Schoenberg - Moses
Berg - Lulu
Poulenc - Dialogues
Penderecki - Devils
Messiaen - Francois
Partch - Delusion
Stockhausen - LICHT
Birtwistle - Orpheus
Saariaho - L'Amour


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

10.Carmen
9.Carmen
8.Carmen
7.Carmen
6.Carmen
5.Carmen
4.Carmen
3.Carmen
2.Carmen
And...
1.Carmen
We're playing a piece from Carmen in orchestra tomorrow... 
YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

Here is my top 10 (the order is slightly arbitrary):

_First comes Mozart_:
Die Zauberflöte
Die Entführung aus dem Serail

_The rest:_

La fille du régiment
Les contes d'Hoffmann
Orphée aux enfers
La belle Hélène
Carmen
Roméo et Juliette 
Fidelio
Les Troyenes

PS: My list contains only operas that are not in Italian. So, Mozart, though German has most of his big operas in Italian, I could not include...


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

When it comes to Hoffman, my first question is, which version? 

Britten - Peter Grimes
Berloz - Les Troyens
Beethoven - Fidelio
Wagner - Das Rheingold
"" - Gotterdammerung
"" - Die Meistersinger
G&S - Yeoman of the Guard 
Janacek - The Cunning Little Vixen
Berlioz - The Damnation of Faust [if it can be staged it counts!]
Strauss - Salome
...and yes... Tales of Hoffman

Honorable Mentions:
Sir John in Love - Ralph Vaughan Williams
Maskerade - Carl Nielsen

One idle question, if Mozart operas in Italian are not counted, can we include Verdi operas in French? (Not that I would) :lol:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*W.A. Mozart-*

Le nozze di Figaro
Cosi fan tutte
Don Giovanni
Die Zauberflöte
Idomeneo, re di Creta
Die Entführung aus dem Serail
La clemenza di Tito

*Richard Wagner-*

Tristan und Isolde
Parsifal
Das Rheingold
Die Walküre
Siegfried
Götterdämmerung
Tannhäuser
Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
The Flying Dutchman
Lohengrin

*Richard Strauss- *

Salome
Elektra
Der Rosenkavalier
Ariadne auf Naxos
Die Frau ohne Schatten
Intermezzo
Arabella
Daphne
Capriccio

*C.W. Gluck- *

Ezio
Alceste
Paride ed Elena
Iphigénie en Aulide
Orphée et Euridice
Armide
Iphigénie en Tauride
Orfeo ed Euridice

*G.F. Handel- *

Agrippina
Rinaldo
Radamisto
Floridante
Giulio Cesare
Tamerlano
Rodelinda
Alessandro
Tolomeo
Orlando
Oreste
Ariodante
Acina
Atalanta
Berenice
Serse
Acis and Galatea

*J-P Rameau- *

Les Indes galantes
Dardanus
Platée
Zaïs
Zoroastre
Anacréon
Les Paladins
Les Boréades
Zéphire

*Jules Massenet- *

Hérodiade
Manon
El Cid
Esclarmonde
Werther
Thaïs
Cendrillon
Don Quichotte

*Charles Gounod- *

Roméo et Juliette
Faust

*Georges Bizet- *

Les pêcheurs de perles
La jolie fille de Perth
Carmen

*Ambroise Thomas-*

Mignon
Hamlet

*Carl Maria von Weber-*

Der Freischütz
Oberon

*Friedrich von Flotow-*

Martha

*Engelbert Humperdinck-*

Hänsel und Gretel

*Franz Schreker- *

Der ferne Klang
Die Gezeichneten
Der Schatzgräber

*Alexander von Zemlensky-*

Der Traumgörge
Eine florentinische Tragödie
Der Zwerg
Der König Kandaules

*Hans Pfitzner-*

Palestrina

*Erich Korngold- *

Das Wunder der Heliane
Die tote Stadt

*Franz Lehár-*

The Merry Widow
Das Land des Lächelns
Giuditta

*Johann Strauss II- *

Die Fledermaus
Eine Nacht in Venedig
Der Zigeunerbaron
Simplicius

*Alban Berg- *

Lulu
Wozzeck

*Kurt Weill-*

The Three Penny Opera

*Henry Purcell-*

Dido and Aeneas
The Faerie Queene

*Frederick Delius- *

A Village Romeo and Juliet

*Benjamin Britten- *

Billy Budd
A Death in Venice
A Mid-Summer Night's Dream
Turn of the Screw
Peter Grimes

*Mikhail Glinka- *

Ruslan and Lyudmila

*Modeste Mussorgsky-*

Khovanshchina
Boris Godunov

*Alexander Borodin-*

Prince Igor

*Pyotr Tchaikovsky-*

Cherevichki
Iolante
Eugene Onegin
The Maid of Orleans
Mazeppa 
The Queen of Spades

*Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov- *

Sadko
Tsar Saltan
The Snow Queen
The Maid of Pskov
The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh 
The Golden Cockerel

*Sergei Prokofiev-*

The Fiery Angel
War and Peace
The Gambler
The Love for Three Oranges
Simon Kotko

*Stravinsky- *

Le rossignol
The Rake's Progress

*Dimitri Shostakovich-*

Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
The Nose

*Leoš Janáček- *

The Cunning Little Vixen
Jenufa
The Makropoulos Affair
From the House of the Dead
The Excursions of Mr. Broucek

*Antonín Dvořák- *

Rusalka
The Devil and Kate

*Claude Debussy- *

Pelléas et Mélisande

*Camille Saint-Saëns*-

Samson et Dalila

*Hector Berlioz-*

Béatrice et Bénédict 
Les Troyens
Benvenuto Cellini

*Jacques Offenbach-*

Orphée aux enfers
La vie parisienne
Le Contes D'Hoffmann
Le Brigands
Le Belle Helene
La Perichole
La Grande-Duchesse de Gerolstein

*Léo Delibes- *

Lakmé

*Paul Dukas-*

Ariane et Barbe-Bleue

*Maurice Ravel-*

L'enfant et les sortilèges

*Jacques Ibert-*

Persée et Andromède

You mean to tell me that there are Italian operas too?


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> *W.A. Mozart-*
> 
> Le nozze di Figaro
> Cosi fan tutte
> ...


Are you sure you didn't leave anything out?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I need another 15 years to catch up to Stlukes, but I've collected quite a few operas in the past couple of years. Curiously, none of them are Italian. Some favorites are:

Hindemith-Mathis Der Maler 
Hindemith-Das Nusch Nuschi
Poulenc-Dialogues des Carmelites
Gluck-Orfeo ed Euridice
Schoenberg-Moses und Aaron
Janacek-The Cunning Little Vixen
Bizet-Carmen
Britten-Peter Grimes
Borodin-Prince Igor
Wagner-Tristan und Isolde

I'm having a little trouble with Lulu, and Szymanowski's King Roger. The music is great, but the vocals are exhausting to sit through. I don't know how these singers do it? I also love Berioz's Damnation, and Lelio, but they are not operas. Les Troyens I've only listened to once. And Messiaen's opera I could not get into at all. Tried a couple of times.


----------

